

Illegal Art: Logorama (Oscar nominated short film) - rms
http://www.garagetv.be/video-galerij/buzzing_bees/De_kortfilm_der_logo_s.aspx

======
andrewcooke
that's driving me crazy - the player keeps stalling and doesn't seem to
buffer, so you can't pause and then play later.

this link appears to be the same file but with a player that does buffer - if
you start then pause, you can later press play and see the film stutter-free -
<http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xcelzx_logorama_shortfilms> (you can also
jump backwards + forwards)

